# EP1 Ep2 query



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

considering giving up existing high profile job for another in Malaysia only thing is need to understand risk, Ie if Ep1 is granted does this men Ep2 is guaranteed .?, does it make sense to hand in notice on existing job when Ep1 secured then make way to Malaysia to secure Ep2 or is there still some uncertainty, I don't see any other way as have to physically be in Malaysia for EP2 process.


----------

